# Safari AdBlock



## thekingdolphin (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai telecharger safari AdBlock j'ai cliquer sur install package.
On me dit que le logiciel est installé avec succes.
Mais je n'arrive pas a trouver cette application pour la parametrer sur mon disque dur.
Merci de votre aide.



SOLUTION TROUVEE: dans préference de safari tout simplement


----------



## eduort (5 Octobre 2009)

existe t'il une version pour le 10.4.11 ?


----------



## pickwick (5 Octobre 2009)

ce qui marche bien avec Tiger, c'est PithHelmet
http://www.culater.net/software/PithHelmet/PithHelmet.php


----------

